

Google is removing search results? - mite-mitreski
http://blog.mitemitreski.com/2012/01/google-is-removing-search-results.html

======
mdwrigh2
Seriously? They've been doing this for ages as it's required by US law (read
the DMCA notice they post at the bottom of the page). This isn't new or news.

------
kirrmann
Aren't they doing this for a long time now?

